# chloe my shih tzu



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

here is chloe,, she has settled in really well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

awww sweet


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

nice pic .my mum love shih tzu's


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

very cute lil dog, never seem a color like her be4.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thank you,, she looks cute, but snorts and grunts like a pig,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

LOL i know what you mean 

is she a rare color or is it just me not getting out enuff to see that sort lol??


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

my mum got a dark brindle puppy left just like that ,she was the smallest of the litter ,she 3mnths but looks about 7weeks


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> my mum got a dark brindle puppy left just like that ,she was the smallest of the litter ,she 3mnths but looks about 7weeks


does your mum breed em then garry,?????????????
as for her colour it is changing alot as to when we first got her,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i would like a solid black one next time,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> does your mum breed em then garry,?????????????
> as for her colour it is changing alot as to when we first got her,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i would like a solid black one next time,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


i told you before my mum bred them  remember collie i posted the picture of them??? the bitch and the last puppy is a dark charcoal black with black mask i think !


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> i told you before my mum bred them  remember collie i posted the picture of them??? the bitch and the last puppy is a dark charcoal black with black mask i think !


blimey did ya,???im loosing me marbles i reckon,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

my mum recons a pure white one is unusal also!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> my mum recons a pure white one is unusal also!


never seen an all white one,,,,see a white one wiv a brown patch over its eye,,,,,,,,,
i see some solid blacks and they looked really nice,,,, so i will keep me eye out for a nice one,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## EllenJay (Feb 27, 2008)

What a cutie she is


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics Collie shes really cute, I like her litle friend


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Collies, my mia was the same colour as Chloe and she is now all golden with a black mask think Chloe will go the same takes about 6 months before you will get her true colour. she is georgous


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

She is very cute..........


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

englishrose943 said:


> Hi Collies, my mia was the same colour as Chloe and she is now all golden with a black mask think Chloe will go the same takes about 6 months before you will get her true colour. she is georgous


yes i can see it changing allready,,,, she very good,, and lets me brush her, we are very pleased with her,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

aaawww......On the first picture - I thought there is TWO doggies! LOL. Chloe is sooo adorable, how could you not to cuddle her 24/7!!!!


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

aww she is so cute, I had a shih tzu for 14 years he was my baby! got new babies now xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Paula C said:


> aww she is so cute, I had a shih tzu for 14 years he was my baby! got new babies now xx


i see the pictures of yours ,they are very cute,,,,,,


----------

